# Pleating and Smocking



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a pleater? I was again visiting Taoknitter's blog, and she is making a new dance dress  that is pleated. Is her work museum quality or what? Wow!

This is so gorgeous! I don't have any grandkids yet, so I'm not sure what I would use a pleater for, but the work is just beautiful and I'd love to come up with some ideas for incorporating pleats into something.... so I can justify the cost of owning one LOL.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I've done a little smocking using 'pleating dots' that you iron onto fabric. However, the pleating that this very talented woman did on the dance dresses and the pleating used for smocking are not the same thing.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have a pleater or ruffler for my sewing machine, Is it the same thing as you are talking about? if it is, when I was learning to use it everyone in my family got aprons for christmas that year and I made curtains for my kitchen using the pleater to put ruffles on them. It was also around the time I was learning to free motion quilt so I made matching pot holders.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It looks as if it could have been done using the ruffler attachment like I have for my machines. I know it does pleats, but not sure if it would go as deep as these pleats. Now, I'll have to get it out and experiment this weekend.

And I'm thinking a pleating machine, device used in smocking is not what was used here. But I've not read beyond the first page of her directions and photos.

Whatever she used, she's talented to the extreme.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

for the few times i have done pleats, I have done them by hand. Maybe that is why I have only done them a few times? <smile>


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oy, it require some serious patience to do them by hand!

I'm going to study this a bit more, as I really haven't had time today to see how this is done, but the results are stunning! I think a pleating "board" is used, and yes it's different than the tool used for smocking. I think smocking tools are quite a bet more expensive, and more work even? That's a combination of pleats and stitching I believe.

Having never done either, or even really thought about, I don't know how to do it. But when I saw these pleats, I'd sure like to try it!

I have a ruffler for my sewing machine, but that's totally different. I'm going to be looking into this some more, I would definitely enjoy incorporating this into my sewing.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

CJ, you can use smocking on lots of things. Pillows, nightgowns, I have seen people frame the smocked piece and make a picture out of it. I'm not sure what you mean by a pleating board, but most people who do a lot of smocking, or those of us who are just seriously textile addicted, use a pleater. Mine is an Amanda Jane it cost about $150 in 1991. Other than the pleater though, and of course the smocking plates, which are just the pattern you go by, smocking is not at all expensive. Cloth, needle and thread.
You are around Nuc One, right?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what I mean by a pleating board either.  I really don't know how this is done, just that it's gorgeous and I think I should learn! LOL

Yes, we're parked outside of London, my hubby is working at Nuc one.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

CJ, I have to come to Russellville in the next two weeks or so to go to Leonard's. If you would like to meet somewhere I will dig my pleater out and bring it and some plates and such that you can look at. If you think that you might like to learn I will pleat a bonnet and bring for you to learn on also. Smocking woould be a good craft for RV living IMO.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The item she showed was a "Perfect Pleater" available through Clotilda catalogs. This makes actual pleats in fabric for a fun texture/edging not for smocking.

A smocking pleater is a totally different thing altogether. To veiw one of these visit Martha Pullen/Sew Beautiful. I would discribe this as very even rows of specialized gathers for Hand stitched patterns.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I went to ebay and looked... I think I will continue to hand pleat since I do it so seldom and never tired smocking... but will do dots... that is if I ever smock.

now that I have said this... perhaps the universe will feel sorry for me and let me find one at a yard sale for $10!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Look and see if there is a smocking shop around you. Most shops will pleat stuff for you for a small fee.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Grams, boy I'd love that, but we're pulling out of here Saturday for 2-3 weeks and headed back to Missouri to do some work on our land. Thank you for offering though!

Sewtlm... okay that makes sense... I thought what she used on the dresses was different than I'd remembered seeing before for smocking. I occasionally browse through the marth pullen site, and she does a lot of smocking in the heirloom items.


----------

